# ANN ARBOR CLASSIC BIKE SHOW "CANCELLED" again!!!  May 23, 2021



## pkleppert (Apr 14, 2021)

*I received a phone call this morning from the Manager of the Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds that they have CANCELLED the 2021 Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet due to an increase in COVID cases in Washtenaw County. We will immediately begin the process of returning vendor's money.  No future plans at this time.*


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2021)

Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 14, 2021)

So bummed!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 14, 2021)

pkleppert said:


> *I received a phone call this morning from the Manager of the Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds that they have CANCELLED the 2021 Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet due to an increase in COVID cases in Washtenaw County. We will immediately begin the process of returning vendor's money.  No future plans at this time.*



WHAT A BUMMER!  
SORRY TO HEAR!
WES


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 15, 2021)

F!!!!! I neededa vacation and it was the one..


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 15, 2021)

Ohio wide open.... Michigan not so much... 

8000 people at Comerica park is ok though


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 15, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> Ohio wide open.... Michigan not so much...
> 
> 8000 people at Comerica park is ok though



Too bad...
The governing body of Michigan Blows!


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Apr 15, 2021)

Maybe if we wore anti police shirts they would let us together.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 15, 2021)

A real lose,,one of the best bike swaps ,,,,OPEN YOUR EYES AMERICA ITS NOT LOOKING GOOD


----------



## flyingtaco (Apr 15, 2021)

John Gailey said:


> Too bad...
> Michigan Blows!



Really?


----------



## fatbike (Apr 16, 2021)

I was actually thinking of going, never been. Damn!


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 16, 2021)

Michigan is currently the hot spot for Covid 19 and has the worst/highest rate in the US. The UK strain is running rampant here and hospitals are reaching maximum capacity especially in the southeastern part of the state.  Hate this Corona crud.  Please stay safe.


----------



## pkleppert (Apr 16, 2021)

I guess next year will be the 3rd Annual 40th Anniversary Show


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 19, 2021)

I am very sorry to hear this Paul; thank you for everything you do.  We all look forward to the "Next 40th Anniversary Show!"


----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2021)

Hopefully the 2022 show is back on the shows normal weekend.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Apr 19, 2021)

See you at Portland, In.


----------



## SLM (Apr 23, 2021)

pkleppert said:


> *I received a phone call this morning from the Manager of the Washtenaw Farm Council Grounds that they have CANCELLED the 2021 Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet due to an increase in COVID cases in Washtenaw County. We will immediately begin the process of returning vendor's money.  No future plans at this time.*



What a bummer !   We were so looking forward to coming early and enjoying the bike community !!


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Apr 24, 2021)

Looking for someone who can pick up a bike for me thats in Traverse City MI to the Memory lane bike swap    412 716 4956 text or call  thank you


----------

